# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی مکانیک

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته مهندسی مکانیک(تمامی گرایش ها)




دیباچه:


"مکانیک؛ یعنی تعمیر خودرو و مهندس  مکانیک؛ یعنی فردی با دست‌های آلوده به بنزین یا روغن ماشین! چنین دیدگاهی  را می‌توانید در بین تعداد قابل توجهی از عامه مردم و حتی داوطلبان آزمون  سراسری بیابید، در حالی که رشته مهندسی  مکانیک به جز یک درس تک واحدی، تقریباً هیچ ارتباطی با شغل مکانیکی ماشین  ندارد. البته دانشجویان در این رشته با اصول طراحی و طرز کار مکانیزم‌های  مختلف به کار رفته در اتومبیل به طور اصولی و پایه‌ای آشنا می‌شوند اما به  تعمیر خودرو  نمی‌پردازند. در حقیقت رشته مکانیک بخشی از علم فیزیک است که با استفاده  از مفاهیم پایه علم فیزیک و به تبع آن ریاضی به بررسی حرکت اجسام و نیروهای  وارد بر آنها می‌پردازد و می‌کوشد تا با توجه به نتایج بررسی‌های خود،  طرحی نو در زمینه فن شناسی وضعیت ارائه دهد و در راه پیشرفت انسان گامی به  جلو بردارد.این رشته‌ را شاید بتوان‌ از نقطه‌ نظر تنوع‌ موضوعات‌ تحت‌  پوشش‌، جامع‌ترین‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌ به‌ شمار آورد. چون‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌  مکانیک‌ در برگیرنده‌ تمامی‌ علوم‌ و فنونی‌ است‌ که‌ با تولید، تبدیل‌ و  استفاده‌ از انرژی‌، ایجاد و تبدیل‌ حرکت‌ و انجام‌ کار، تولید و ساخت‌  قطعات‌ و ماشین‌آلات‌ و به‌ کارگیری‌ مواد مختلف‌ درساخت‌ آنها و همچنین‌  طراحی‌ و کنترل‌ سیستم‌های‌ مکانیکی‌، حرارتی‌ و سیالاتی‌ مرتبط‌  می‌باشد.به‌ عبارت‌ دیگر محاسبات‌ فنی‌، مدلسازی‌ و شبیه‌سازی‌، طراحی‌ و  تهیه‌ نقشه‌ها، تدوین‌ روش‌ ساخت‌، تولید و آزمایش‌ تمامی‌ ماشین‌ آلات‌ و  تأسیسات‌ موجود در دنیا، با تکیه‌ بر توانایی‌های‌ مهندسین‌ مکانیک‌ انجام‌ می‌گیرد. مهندسی‌ مکانیک‌ دارای‌ گرایش‌های‌ "طراحی‌ جامدات‌" ، "حرارت‌ و سیالات‌" ، "ساخت‌ و تولید" و "مهندسی‌ دریا" است‌.


گرایش‌ حرارت‌ و سیالات:


‌در  گرایش حرارت و سیالات، عوامل مؤثر بر خواص مختلف حرکت سیال بخصوص سیال داغ  مطالعه می‌شود و اثر عبور سیال بر محیط، مانند نیروهایی که در نتیجه عبور  خود در محل ایجاد می‌کند یا طول‌های ناشی از افزایش یا کاهش دما در اعضای  مختلف یک دستگاه، بررسی می‌شود. به عبارت دیگر دانشجویان‌ این‌ گرایش‌ در  زمینه‌ تهویه‌ مطبوع‌، دستگاه‌های‌ آب‌ و فاضلاب‌ و گرم‌کننده‌ ساختمان‌ها  مطالعه می‌کنند و درباره‌ طراحی‌ نیروگاه‌ها، موتورهای‌ احتراق‌ داخلی‌ و  طراحی‌ انواع‌ موتورهای‌ درونسوز اتومبیل آموزش می‌بینند.


درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرایش‌های مختلف مهندسی مکانیک:


ریاضیات‌، فیزیک‌ عمومی‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، محاسبات‌ عددی‌، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌، ریاضی‌ مهندسی‌، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌  برق‌، نقشه‌کشی‌ صنعتی‌، استاتیک‌، دینامیک‌، مقاومت‌ مصالح‌، علم‌ مواد،  ترمودینامیک‌، مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، طراحی‌ اجزاء، انتقال‌ حرارت‌، دینامیک‌  ماشین‌، ارتعاشات‌ مکانیکی‌، کنترل‌ اتوماتیک‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ حرارت‌ و سیالات‌:


توربوماشین‌،  توربین‌ گاز و موتور جت‌، موتورهای‌ احتراق‌ داخلی‌، سوخت‌ و احتراق‌،  نیروگاه‌، تهویه‌ مطبوع‌، سیستم‌های‌ تبرید و سردخانه‌، سیستم‌های‌ انتقال‌  سیال‌، کنترل‌ آلودگی‌ محیط‌ زیست‌.( بسیاری از درس‌های مهندسی مکانیک در گرایش‌های مختلف همراه با آزمایشگاه و کارگاه است.)


گرایش‌ طراحی‌ جامدات:


‌مهندس‌  طراح‌ جامدات‌ باید تمامی‌ نیروها و گشتاورهایی‌ را که‌ به‌ هر عضو ماشین‌  وارد می‌شود بررسی‌ کرده‌ و بهترین‌ حالت‌ قطعه‌ مورد نظر را برای‌ تمامی‌  آن‌ نیروها و گشتاورها و همچنین‌ برای‌ داشتن‌ بهترین‌ کارایی‌ به‌ دست‌  آورد و کارایی‌ مناسب‌ آن‌ قطعه‌ را در زمان‌ طولانی‌ تضمین‌ کند. همچنین‌  طراحی‌ سیستم‌، طراحی‌ ماشین‌های‌ تراش‌، فرز، چاپ‌ و قسمت‌های‌ تعلیق‌،  سیستم‌های‌ انتقال‌ قدرت‌ و دینامیک‌ یک‌ خودرو، توسط‌ مهندسین‌  این‌ گرایش‌ طراحی‌ می‌شود. در ضمن‌ در یک‌ هواپیما قسمت‌های‌ مربوط‌ به‌  فرود، پرواز، کنترل‌ پرواز به‌ نحوی‌ مربوط‌ به‌ طراحی‌ جامدات‌ می‌گردد.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ طراحی‌ جامدات‌:


روش‌های‌ تولید و کارگاه‌، طراحی‌ مکانیزم‌ها، یاتاقان‌ و روغنکاری‌، روش‌های‌ طراحی‌مهندسی‌، طراحی‌ ماشین‌های‌ ابزار و تولید، طراحی‌ بدنه‌ و شاسی‌ خودرو، طراحی‌ ماشین‌ به‌ کمک‌ کامپیوتر، ساخت‌ به‌ کمک‌ کامپیوتر، رباتیک‌.


گرایش‌ ساخت‌ و تولید:


یک‌  قطعه‌ باید به‌ چه‌ روشی‌ ساخته‌ شود تا دارای‌ تولیدی‌ سریع‌، ارزان‌ و  همچنین‌ کیفیت‌ مناسب‌ و کارایی‌ مطلوب‌ باشد؟ پاسخ‌ به‌ این‌ سؤال‌ مهم‌  بر عهده‌ مهندسین‌ گرایش‌ ساخت‌ و تولید است‌. گرایش‌ ساخت‌ و تولید به‌ زمینه‌های‌ کاربردی‌ مهندسی‌ مکانیک‌ می‌پردازد و مهندس‌ این‌ گرایش‌ در زمینه‌ شکل‌ دادن‌ فلزات‌، طراحی‌ قالب‌ها و ساخت‌ قطعه‌های‌ گوناگون‌ فعالیت‌ می‌کند.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ مجموعه‌ ساخت‌ و تولید:


قالب‌ و پرس‌، ماشین‌های‌ کنترل‌ عددی‌، اندازه‌گیری‌، تولید مخصوص‌، هیدرولیک‌ و پنوماتیک‌


گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ دریا:


دانشجوی‌ مهندسی‌  دریا گرایش‌ کشتی‌سازی‌ مسائلی‌ از قبیل‌ طراحی‌ بدنه‌، استحکام‌ بدنه‌،  سیستم‌های‌ پیشرانه‌، پایداری‌ کشتی‌ در مقابل‌ امواج‌ کناری‌ و جانبی‌  کشتی‌ و طراحی‌ سیستم‌های مربوط‌ به‌ ناوبری‌ را مطالعه‌ می‌کند. به‌  عبارت‌ دیگر یک‌ مهندس‌ دریا، مهندس‌ مکانیکی‌ است‌ که‌ در کاربردهای‌ دریایی‌ مشغول‌ به‌ کار می‌شود. گفتنی‌ است‌ این‌ گرایش‌ تنها در دانشگاه‌ صنعتی‌ شریف‌ ارائه‌ می‌شود و در دانشگاه‌های‌ دیگر به‌ عنوان‌ یک‌ رشته‌ مجزا مطرح‌ است‌.



توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


دانشجوی‌ مهندسی‌  مکانیک‌ باید در دو درس‌ ریاضی‌ و فیزیک‌ قوی‌ بوده‌ و همچنین‌ از هوش‌،  استعداد و قدرت‌ تجسم‌ خوبی‌ برخوردار باشد. فعالیت‌ در رشته‌ مهندسی‌  مکانیک‌ بسیار متنوع‌ است‌ و در نتیجه‌ هم‌ دانشجوی‌ علاقه‌مند به‌  کارهای‌ تئوریک‌ می‌تواند جذب‌ این‌ رشته‌ شود‌ و در بخش‌های‌ نظری‌ و  تئوری‌ فعالیت‌ کند و هم‌ دانشجوی‌ خلاق‌ و علاقه‌مند به‌ طراحی‌ و ساخت‌  وسایل‌ و دستگاه‌های‌ مختلف‌ می‌تواند این‌ رشته‌ را انتخاب‌ نماید.



موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


توسعه‌ سخت‌ افزاری‌ و رشد مسایل‌ مهندسی‌، گرایش‌ به‌ سمت‌ تولید داخل‌ و ایجاد تکنولوژی‌ تولید تجهیزات‌ و وسایل‌ در داخل‌ کشور و روی‌ آوردن‌ به‌ خدمات‌ مهندسی‌ در داخل‌ کشور به‌ علت‌ محدودیت‌های‌ ارزی‌ و کاهش‌ درآمدهای‌ نفتی‌، باعث‌ رشد چشمگیر بازار کار مهندسین‌ مکانیک‌ در ایران‌ شده‌ است‌. یک‌ مهندس‌  مکانیک‌ در حال‌ حاضر در زمینه‌های‌ مختلفی‌ فعالیت‌ می‌کند که‌ از جمله‌  آنها می‌توان‌ طراحی‌ و ساخت‌ ماشین‌آلات‌ و قطعات‌ آنها، طراحی‌ و ساخت‌  تجهیزات‌ مکانیکی‌ نیروگاه‌ها، طراحی‌ و ساخت‌ تجهیزات‌ و سیستم‌های‌  انتقال‌ و تصفیه‌ آب‌، سیستم‌های‌ مکانیکی‌ وکنترلی‌ پالایشگاه‌ها و  کارخانجات‌ شیمیایی‌، طراحی‌ و ساخت‌ تأسیسات‌ حرارتی‌ و برودتی‌  ساختمان‌ها ، ساخت‌ ماشین‌آلات‌ تغلیظ‌ و بازیافت‌ مواد مثل‌ کارخانجات‌  قند، کاغذ سازی‌ ، سیمان‌، نساجی‌، نمک‌ و کنسانتره‌، طراحی‌ و ساخت‌  وسایل‌ و تجهیزات‌ حمل‌ و نقل‌ زمینی‌، دریایی‌ و هوایی‌، ساخت‌ تجهیزات‌  دفاعی‌ و ساخت‌ ربات‌ها، بازوهای‌ مکانیکی‌ و سیستم‌های‌ تولید را نام‌  برد. در ضمن‌ یک‌ مهندس‌ مکانیک‌ می‌تواند به‌ عنوان‌ کارشناس‌ و مشاور فنی‌ در بانک‌ها، شرکت‌های‌ سرمایه‌گذاری‌ و بیمه‌ و شرکت‌های‌ بازرسی‌ و نظارت‌ امور بین‌المللی‌ فعالیت‌ کند.

منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی



*

----------

